# Non sanded grout



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

I believe when grouting my background I need to use non sanded grout, just wondering where to get it from and what brand is it, as when I asked for non sanded grout in B&Q they just looked at me blankly. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rnbj (Apr 6, 2013)

just find the grout section. then do some hunting, it will be there somewhere.
ive used sanded grout myself and it works great imo. rock texture straight away. most people recomend non sanded becauses its easier to work with but ive never found sanded much more challenging. 
sorry, doesn't really answer your question.
good luck! haha


----------



## ticmike (Jun 2, 2013)

Cheers, if I struggle I may just use normal grout, as you can get the colours aswell. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

I just used the floor grout from B&Q, I used the unibond sandstone and beige, changed between coats so I could see what I'd already done. Once fiinal coat of beige went on I used the sandstone to highlight parts as its a lighter colour.


----------

